# Seiko Memo Diary Watch



## wheels (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello...I have a seiko Memo Diary phone from 1988 with, original box, manual, computer, recept of purchase. Could anyone give me any idea of what the watch is worth. Thanks Mal


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

wheels said:


> Hello...I have a seiko Memo Diary phone from 1988 with, original box, manual, computer, recept of purchase. Could anyone give me any idea of what the watch is worth. Thanks Mal


I'll give you Â£20 for it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> phone


?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I think he means the Seiko Memory Diary watch the pre-cursor to the Seiko Data 2000...the "computer" will no doubt be the keyboard the watch slots into allowing for memos to be added...


----------

